# Farm Pro 2420



## rdisbrow

Hi folks,

I have a Farm Pro 2420 tractor and I was wondering how big a disc harrow the machine would be able to handle. I have been told that mostly I should stick with 4 foot tools because of the 20 horsepower the tractor has, is this true?

Any input would be appreciated, as I am on a fixed income and I am having trouble locating 4 foot tools.

Thanks


----------



## Halifax

Hey,
I've been using an old 6 foot disc, pull type with my Jinma 254 (25hp). The only problem I've had is in wet soil I need to have the 4 wheel on. These tractors surprise me every time! 

I've seen the 200 and the 254/284 using 2 row plows, so a 5 foot disc should be fine, make sure your rear tires are filled.

Aubrey


----------



## chrpmaster

My brother pulls a 6 foot disk behind his 21 hp kubota. He does have 4wd but like Halifax said but no problem with power. 

He also runs a 6 ft bush hog. Most of the time in high range.


----------



## rdisbrow

*High speed?*

Your brother hasn't experienced any problems running the bush hog at high speed? My Howse bush hog says only run at the 540rpm speed and it seemed awfully slow, so I'm curious?

My tractor is only 2wd so I might not have enough power.

Thanks for the replies........


----------



## Halifax

I think chrpmaster was referring to H1 speed not high pto speed. You should keep the bush hog at 540. Its about 2200 on the tach for me, for the Green zone (540 pto).

Aubrey


----------



## chrpmaster

Thanks Halifax for clearing that up. I wasn't very clear on my post. :dazed: 

rdisbrow you probably have enough power the only thing you might lack is traction if the ground is soft or wet.


----------

